# What's a used 044 worth?



## Saucydog (Jan 15, 2008)

I found an 044 in v.g. condition today @ a local dealer.It caught my attention as it runs nice and should make a good firewood saw....is it worth the $400.00 asking price and are parts still readily available for an 044?


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 15, 2008)

There are a crapload of parts available for the 044.

Can't tell ya about the value of that particular saw without a pic.

044's in the PNW that are in "very good" condition will fetch about $300 bucks.

Gary


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Maybe*

I sold one for $450 in Excellent condition. If it's not beat and everything is close to mint other than a few scratches I'd say heck yes. Prolly one of the best saws ever built no matter what the class... I'd buy it I reckon. Better yet, tell'em you'll give him $350 cash and see where it goes... You can buy one on here in GOOD condition for $275, I think I'd buy that one instead of the $400 version...

 eh?


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh don't get me started on this one Sthil heads will pay anything for a old Stihl in good shape! They are worse than Mac guy's and gal's.I know I just sold Two of mine to Stihl's to Sthil heads! And made a tidy profit.I am personally looking for a nice 026 
I know boo, hiss But it is a good saw. But then again No faster than the much better looking and feeling 2152 Jred That I can get for much less.
Have fun in deciding what saw to get.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 15, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Oh don't get me started on this one...



LMAO...

We're waiting...

Gary


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Stihl 044*



Saucydog said:


> I found an 044 in v.g. condition today @ a local dealer.It caught my attention as it runs nice and should make a good firewood saw....is it worth the $400.00 asking price and are parts still readily available for an 044?



HEY; A Stihl 044 in good mechanical and cosmetic shape is definitely worth that money here in N.S. as they are one of the best mid size saws Stihl makes period. I personally own and operate the 044 and MS 440 and like them very much and yes there are comparable saws out there as I also own Sach DOLMAR and Husky saws too. You can buy the 044 for less money in the US but the shipping and handling will usually put the price up more than you can save on the deal. In my opinion it is worth the price but as always try to negotiate a lower price, start around 350 and meet somewhere in between. I personally would buy that saw for the full asking price if it is in good condition without hesitation as I know the quality built into them from experience, my opinion anyway. PS if you don`t want the saw send me a PM and I will race you to the dealer LOL LOL no seriously. Pioneerguy600


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 15, 2008)

If the dealer gives you a 30 or 60 day warranty, that a decent price for a clean saw.. 

There are always two prices on used saws.. "store retail" and "private sale".. then there's ebay, but i don't go there for saws anymore.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 15, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> We're waiting...
> 
> Gary



Gary,

Oh please tell. If I were to purchase an old 044 or a newer 440, which oil mix ratio would you recommend?

Shaken, but not stirred,

joat


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to sell my 440 so i can go buy a 441 i could put it on ebay but id sell it to someone here for 425 plus shipping to save me the hassle


----------



## OilHead (Jan 15, 2008)

If he's a dealer then there should'nt be any problem pulling the exhaust cover to have a gander at the piston & cylinder. That and a compression test. If it has the long style clutch cover & the factory 3/4 wrap handle then that is an additional bonus out here on the west coast. Does it have both dawgs & what kind if any bar do you get with it ? For another 100 buck you could build a basket case 066 & get a brand new cylinder kit OEM or for less that that get the Baileys kit .


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Seattle area Craigslist today...*

Stihl Chain Saw Magnum 044 - $350

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: see below
Date: 2008-01-15, 3:10AM PST


Used Stihl 044 Chain Saw w/ 32" Bar. Runs Great. Please call (253) 468-4751 or Email [email protected]


----------



## OilHead (Jan 15, 2008)

Found 1 just like that last summer on craigs list. The guy needed gas money right away to get to Flordia . Got that saw & a 017 that needed a coil for $ 220.00 . Have'nt seen any thing like that deal sence then though. Work on him I'm sure he doesnt have that much into the thing that he cant sweeten the deal a little.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 15, 2008)

stihlfarmer said:


> I need to sell my 440 so i can go buy a 441 i could put it on ebay but id sell it to someone here for 425 plus shipping to save me the hassle



Go to UserCP and check your rep!!!!!!


----------



## litefoot (Jan 16, 2008)

I wouldn't pay that much. For that price, I'd thrown down another $300 and get a new one. When I buy used, it needs to be a GOOD deal. Not an OK deal. But then that's just me.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 16, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Gary,
> 
> Oh please tell. If I were to purchase an old 044 or a newer 440, which oil mix ratio would you recommend?
> 
> ...



What? You use oil?

LMAO...

Gary


----------



## joatmon (Jan 16, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> What? You use oil?
> 
> LMAO...
> 
> Gary



Gary,

Seems like there's oil leaking from every thread these days. I think it's a conspiracy started jointly by 440 haters and long bar haters to push you over the edge. Don't get too close to that edge now, hear?

joat


----------



## joatmon (Jan 16, 2008)

BTW,

No one has mentioned the 10mm vs. 12mm wrist pin when buying a used 044. Here's a link to a short discussion of said topic.



RiverRat2 said:


> I think 400 is a bit pricey for a say 12 year old used 044 I'd offer him 275 325 tops only after I had inspected the p/c by removing the front muffler cover,, most 372's are a step ahead of a stock 044.... but some of the older 044, would surprise you,,,,,, if the serial # is prior to 29 382 283 it is a 10mm wrist pin moto which was upgraded to 12mm @ that point....



joat


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 16, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Gary,
> 
> Seems like there's oil leaking from every thread these days. I think it's a conspiracy started jointly by 440 haters and long bar haters to push you over the edge. Don't get too close to that edge now, hear?
> 
> joat



Not even close to the edge my friend... 

I just find it funny that some want muffler mods and "wood's ports" and this and that, so they can hang with the cool kids...

but then in the next breath want to know what ration to mix fuel...

Saws are cool... but if ya gotta ask about fuel mix... ya prolly shouldn't be runnin' modded powerful saws.

Then again... just me bein' me... the jerk. LOL 

Gary


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 16, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> We're waiting...
> 
> Gary


I won't keep you waiting I had to go to work. My 041 sold for 300.00 and my 056 sold for 520.00 That's too much for such old saw's if you ask me.I could have gotten 400.00 for the 041 My buddy called me and said I will give you 400.00 for that saw I told him he could have it for 300.00 In case your wondering I ran them at 40/1 with a Syn blend


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 16, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I won't keep you waiting I had to go to work. My 041 sold for 300.00 and my 056 sold for 520.00 That's too much for such old saw's if you ask me.I could have gotten 400.00 for the 041 My buddy called me and said I will give you 400.00 for that saw I told him he could have it for 300.00 In case your wondering I ran them at 40/1 with a Syn blend


I have a few saws I'd be happy to sell for those prices...do you have anymore buddies looking for saws?


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 16, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I have a few saws I'd be happy to sell for those prices...do you have anymore buddies looking for saws?


So you think I made out okay? I will say the 041 was in almost new out of the box shape and it was a 041 super. I sold that 041 to a friend then his brother calls me and say's he needs a big saw and is in town, he lives on the coast land of big trees. So I am sure the 056 will get a work out. The 041 was to replace my friends 044 that some *** stole.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 16, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I won't keep you waiting I had to go to work. My 041 sold for 300.00 and my 056 sold for 520.00 That's too much for such old saw's if you ask me.I could have gotten 400.00 for the 041 My buddy called me and said I will give you 400.00 for that saw I told him he could have it for 300.00 In case your wondering I ran them at 40/1 with a Syn blend



If you thought it was too much... you're kinda being hypocritical since you actually took the money for those "overpriced" saws.

I guess I'm not understanding your logic.

I sold an 041 FB on ebay for 280 bucks. I put quite a bit of work into it, minus a paint job. It had all the typical used scratches and even a small crack in the air filter cover. It ran and cut great. 

Would I pay 280 bucks for a 1968 041 FB? No...

Will a lot of ebay buyers? Yes...

So if you took the "overpriced" money, for these "overpriced" saws... How can you say they are "overpriced" just because they are a certain brand?

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> If you thought it was too much... you're kinda being hypocritical since you actually took the money for those "overpriced" saws.
> 
> *I guess I'm not understanding your logic.*
> 
> ...



Really Austin,,,,I am inclined to agree with Gary!!!!!!!!

Are you just making a general comment for our benefit to see you for who you are????  a good salesman with a high quality product!!!!!

Sounds to me,,,You reaped the advantage of Stihls Excellent resale value and did quite well for yourself,,, If your FRIEND is happy and you are happy,,,, I guess everybody is happy,,,,,BTW you wont have to remind me not to buy any saws from you,,,,,

your post does speak volumes about some peoples regard for stihls in general,,,,,,,


----------



## joatmon (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep, Gary and RR both have a bingo.

I used to own a 372XP and 390XP.

I now own a 440 and a 660.

Why?

Well, several reasons, but #1, RESALE VALUE.

I tried to sell an almost new, very clean 372XP and could get no takers. I wanted to buy a new 372 and sent it to EHP to be ported. So, when I tried to sell the 372XP, it was like trying to sell used baby wipes.

I swicthed back to Stihl because the have RESALE VALUE and when I get the itch for a new saw, the old saw will have some value. Don't misread this, I liked the 372 and 390 and I think they are great saws. But the RESALE STINKS.

Anything used is WORTH was someone IS WILLING TO PAY for an item.

joat


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 16, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Really Austin,,,,I am inclined to agree with Gary!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you just making a general comment for our benefit to see you for who you are????
> 
> ...


I actually took less than they offered for the saw's as I felt bad about it. That's just the kind of Guy I am, not a Stihl head!!! They not me seamed to think they were worth more Just goes to show how the brain in a Stihl head works! Now if it was a Silver top Jred or a big Mac I would make them pay!!! As they are much better than a Stihl! 
But then Again I would pay big money for a 68/69 Chevy truck and you couldn't give me a ford of the same year!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I actually took less than they offered for the saw's as I felt bad about it. That's just the kind of Guy I am, not a Stihl head!!! They not me seamed to think they were worth more Just goes to show how the brain in a Stihl head works! Now if it was a Silver top Jred or a big Mac I would make them pay!!! As they are much better than a Stihl!
> But then Again I would pay big money for a 68/69 Chevy truck and you couldn't give me a ford of the same year!


I hear you bro,,,,, I see I did you an injustice and will fix it accordingly,,,

People will pay some good money for the Creamsicles!!!!! it is amazing,,

on the chevy truck yep same thing!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## DarylB (Jan 16, 2008)

joatmon said:


> So, when I tried to sell the 372XP, it was like trying to sell used baby wipes.



Man this is classic. +1


----------

